# ashley bay window stove AP5660L



## ovenman99 (Dec 10, 2014)

does anyone have one of these or any info on this stove looking at buying one

thanks in advance

AP5660L is model


----------



## Dpopps (Dec 10, 2014)

If you do a search, there is many new post about them. Most not that good.


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Dec 10, 2014)

I have this stove. I have no issues with it mechanically.  The hopper is not 55lbs or 60lbs like it advertised as both. Any questions feel free to ask


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Dec 10, 2014)

Im very happy I purchased this stove


----------



## titanracer (Dec 10, 2014)

I have this same stove, installed new end of October, knock on wood, no mechanical issues with stove.  But stove likes shorter in length pellets tho, with long pellets, I think it was bridging across auger and had a few E3 errors.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Dec 10, 2014)

Looking at it (but not owning one) what I see right of is the ash pan is tiny and it loos to be a PITA to clean the glass....


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 10, 2014)

The stove does what it was designed to do, throw out heat, it does this well on settings 3 - 5 (mine does anyway).
The stove is easy to clean, as is the glass, and not as messy as some other stoves when it comes to cleaning them.

The hopper is not as big as rated in the manual, more like 48 - 50lbs.

The stove is pre-set with the heat range and room blower speeds -- ie, they are tide to each other and can not be set manually by the user.

The ash pan is on the small side, could have been deeper. The stove will need to be cleaned out very 3 - 5 days, depends on the burn rate and the ash content of the pellets burned.

Mine has not had any problems with any brand of pellets that I have fed it.

Heat settings 4 and 5, the burn pot will glow 'cherry red', some burn pots in these stoves can warp.
The stove will eat pellets on the higher settings, 1.5 - 2.5 bags per day.

Heat settings 1 - 3, the stove runs quietly, I don't need to turn my TV's volume up to hear it over the stove unlike the stove that this one has replaced.

The three brick panels in the stove are very fragile and must be handled with care.

The clean out ports are easy to get at, as are all the other parts of the stove via the side panels that open out from the front.

The stoves controls that are mounted on the top at the back of the stove are in the ideal place, I prefer this location over those that are mounted on the side of the stove.

The stove also comes with a remote so that you can control the heat levels from another room (must have direct line of sight).

For a stove that's under $1600.00 after tax, it does what other higher priced stoves can do, but cheaper.

Would I buy this stove again ?   Yes, it does what I need it to do, heat 1500sqf and more, and better than my oil pig furnace can.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Dec 11, 2014)

Good review.....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Dec 11, 2014)

Burn pots should not 'glow' however, if, the combustion air is coming in under the pot because the CA keeps the pot cool (relatively speaking).  Most stoves are really gasification burners, that is, the actual oxidation of the fuel souce taks place 'above' the fuel bed, once the stove is operating and the fuel bed is established.  Does it have a low grade stainless pot or a mild steel pot?


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 11, 2014)

The pot is made of mild cheap steal.

The pot could have done with being made with thicker steal plates. Also, the section of the burn pot that as the rope gasket in it to stop air bypass, this needs to be looked at by the R&D department, a thick solid steal bar should have been used all the way around so that it sits flush on the burn bot cradle, that would then help with heat transfer away from the burn pot, as it is now, the pot has no way to dissipate the heat other than cold air coming up through the holes in the pot, this is one of the reasons that the pot can become warped on the back edge, this in turn now allows some pellets to fall behind the burn pot and not in it when they fall out of the chute.

I have already informed US Stove of this issue with the burn pot, and I am waiting for a replacement pot under warranty.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Dec 11, 2014)

'Steal' is fine actually so long as the gage is substantial enough/  Steel comes in many alloys btw.  Usually, you'll only find low grade stainless in true multifuel units to offset the corrosive effects of nitric acid when burning corn, but even then steel works.

Much easier and less costly to make it from steel than stainless  because welding stainless is a skilled trade,  Welding steel in a production enviroment, really isn't.


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 11, 2014)

Makes you wonder if the stove is working correctly when set to the higher settings when you see this with the lights to that room turned off ....





For the pot to glow like this, the heat in the pot must be 580F - 650F !

But like I said, the stove throws out the heat into the room.


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Dec 11, 2014)

I read the auger on time settings on #5 and i cant imagine using it. The feed rate on 5 is insane.


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 11, 2014)

LordmetalZ28 said:


> I read the auger on time settings on #5 and i cant imagine using it. The feed rate on 5 is insane.



Yeah, but that's how you get the 44,000 - 48,000 btu's out of the stove !


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Dec 11, 2014)

CladMaster said:


> Yeah, but that's how you get the 44,000 - 48,000 btu's out of the stove !


Yeah. I called us stove and they are really willing to make good on there screw ups. Win  just are trying to figure something out that will work for us. But I still love this stove. I originally wanted an enviro empress In maroon. But I couldnt justify the price. Then Ifound this stove and I really like it so far


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Dec 13, 2014)

Today while taking down the fake brick and the steel plates to clean the flu passages the thought occured to me these side clean out plates really dont need to be taken off. With the back plates taken off I am vaccuming the rear of those plates anyway. Why screw with the factory gaskets on those plates if I have access to that area anyway. Thoughts gentlemen?


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 13, 2014)

The small square ones on the sides are quick cleanouts / inspection ports, I use these every 2 days to see how much ash and other crap is there, it's handy as it saves doing a full clean unless needed. A full clean gets done every 7 days at the moment, might take it to 10 days and see how it goes.


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Dec 13, 2014)

I waited half a ton and it wasnt even bad


----------



## JenniElle (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi All. Entirely brand new to pellet stoves. Grew up with wood so this is just a strange new world for me.

Just bought this stove and had it installed over the weekend, was not expecting to go through the amount of pellets it's going through for the size of my house. Does this stove just eat pellets? Of course, could be user error, that I won't rule out either. I have a 900 sq foot ranch with a relatively open concept floor plan. Keeps the main rooms pretty warm, around 70; back rooms not so much (not surprised at that). I'm more concerned at the rate that it's eating through pellets. 

First pellets I put in were junk from TSC just to see how it worked. Put a bag in at 2 in the afternoon and by 4am woke up freezing since the stove ran out of pellets and went out at some point before 4am. I figured I'd be able to get through a night on a bag of pellets with the stove on low.  Just bought a few bags of Maine's to try out thinking a better quality pellet would last longer, put the bag in at 8 am and it's now close to 10 and I'll need to put another bag in or it will run out by midnight.


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Jan 23, 2015)

Thats normal im getting about 14 to 16 hours on a bag on setting 1 and 2 with this stove


----------



## hoverwheel (Jan 23, 2015)

The hopper isn't huge on that stove. Check and top it off two or three times a day. On 1 or maybe 2 it shouldn't be too bad on pellets


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Jan 23, 2015)

Im also in a ranch. About 1200sq ft and it keeps me very warm. I usually bump it up to level 3 around 20 degrees or lower in which case it eats the pellets faster. Its a good stove though and it does have its bugs like anything else. Us stove customer service is wonderful. Get the number on speed dial cause you are going to be calling them a few times. Your fake bricks are going to start chipping in a few months and start to look very worn. Your burn pot probably will warp. That has happened to a few of us on here with this stove. Also make sure you clean it often because the burn pot is a bad design and really holds the ash. Keep in touch and if I find any tricks with the burn pot which im currently tinkering with ill let you know


----------



## CladMaster (Jan 23, 2015)

This stove will chew a bag of pellets in 6 hours or less on heat setting 5. On heat setting 1 it will use 1 bag every 16 - 18 hours.

These are the feed rates per heat setting for the stove based on my findings, it all depends on the pellet size (length).

1-on 2 sec off 5 sec = 1.9 lb/hr   +/- 5%   (16 - 18 hours burn time)
2-on 3 sec off 3 sec = 3.4 lb/hr  +/- 5%    (12 - 14 hours burn time)
3-on 5 sec off 3 sec = 4.3 lb/hr  +/- 5%    (10 - 13 hours burn time)
4-on 7 sec off 3 sec = 4.8 lb/hr  +/- 5%    (7 - 9 hours burn time)
5-on 10 sec off 3 sec = 5.4 lb/hr  +/- 5%   (6 hours or less)

Lets say the BTU rating of 1 lbs of pellets is 8000 BTU's....

On heat setting 1 the stove uses 1.9 lbs per hour +/- 5%
(1.9 x 8000 = 15200 BTU's - heat loss @ 10% = 13680 BTU's per hour)

The stove is rated at 48000 BTU on max setting, I am still doing some tests here with the stove to work out the feed rates. I am thinking that the high setting is feeding over 5.6 lbs per hour, I think I have the other heat settings spot on.


----------



## JenniElle (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks all, much appreciated! Puts it into perspective a bit better now that I know what I'm in for. 

Next stop is a sampling of different pellets before I get a ton. Thankfully there are a lot of places around here with a lot of, from what I'm reading, very good choices. It seems to like the Maine's I put in it this morning. 

Very nice research of the feed rates, its helpful. I don't think I'll ever put this onto a 5. I'd heat myself out of the house with my dog running behind me. He's already boycotted the stove and disappeared to the cooler end of the house.


----------



## MuchoBueno (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice looking stove.


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Jan 24, 2015)

JenniElle said:


> Thanks all, much appreciated! Puts it into perspective a bit better now that I know what I'm in for.
> 
> Next stop is a sampling of different pellets before I get a ton. Thankfully there are a lot of places around here with a lot of, from what I'm reading, very good choices. It seems to like the Maine's I put in it this morning.
> 
> Very nice research of the feed rates, its helpful. I don't think I'll ever put this onto a 5. I'd heat myself out of the house with my dog running behind me. He's already boycotted the stove and disappeared to the cooler end of the house.


Thats what I said about level 5 also but with the windchill and below 0 temps I ran It on 5 a few hours to keep the temps in the back of the house from dropping


----------



## titanracer (Jan 24, 2015)

I been burning mine for 3 days straight now. Have it set on setting 2, it is 82 degrees in living area. We do have a open floor plan and could not be happier with this stove. It puts out some nice heat. Yeah, the fire brick panels will chip up kind of quickly and loose it's new look real quick. I work for a company called Pyrotek. We make high temperature products for the glass & aluminum industry. Most products are at the smelting stage of glass & aluminum. Our material is for high temperature products. We have raw material board that looks like the panels in the stove that I am going to fab a set of panels from. We have a hearth division of Pyrotek that I have talk to, that gave me a idea of which of our material to use to make them from. Our hearth division makes more of the decorative log sets then anything. I also got some good info on painting them. They use 2200 degree paint, like found at most auto parts store for painting them up to look real.


----------



## JenniElle (Jan 25, 2015)

In the land of new pellet stoves...aka my house...when I took this lovely apart to clean it again I found the air intake adjustment. Seems I missed that little lever there tucked away and hidden in the stove. Whoops! Definitely glad I decided to poke around in the stove and play with everything today. What a difference it has made all around not having that wide open, it's really putting out heat now with some new pellets (again) and actually getting all through my house and into the back rooms with consistent heat throughout for the most part. I had read the manual through a few times and was wondering where that was and thought maybe it was a piece that attached to the back that was missing and I almost called US Stove! Glad I poked around first. Probably should have done that last week. Clearly not new to this or anything...

One question though for those who have this stove, do you have the outside air kit installed as well? I did not, but I'm now wondering if I should have.


----------



## Johnny_Fiv3 (Jan 26, 2015)

Glowing pot must be a US Stove thing. My 5502M does that too.


----------

